# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  الحجكم بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها بعد المعياد

## enghassan555

هل حكم المحكمه بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها بعد الميعاد تسقط  الحق فى التقاضى من جديد 
موضوع القضيه 
فصل طالب من كليه الهندسه  لتكرار مرات الرسوب بحساب عدد سنوات الرسوب خطأ  فأقام دعوى فى  المحكمه  القضاء الأدارى فأهمل المحامى الدعوى بعدم الحضور فحكمت المحكمه بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها بعد الميعاد  . 

فهل يمكن أقامه دعوى جديده عل أساس أنه كان  مصاب بمرض نفسى وفى الميعاد كان ليس لديه القدره على التقاضى ( بحسب المرضى النفسييون لايمليون للتقاضى بسبب انه سيكتب فى ملفات القضيه أنهم يعانون من مرض نفسى  ) أوأنه بهذا سقط حقه فى العوده للدراسه بسبب أنه أقام الدعوى بعد الميعاد

----------

